# 4Health has a new grain free line



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Tractor Supply has sent me an email announcing 4Health's new grain free line. 
I know Diamond makes it and that's kindof a bummer. Diamond also makes TOTW, which I know several people love, but I didn't like the results. 
The price is nice though, 21.99 for 16lb bag. I'm using Fromm grain free now, which I love for various reasons, but I also pay 38.99 for 12 pounds  which I hate for obvious reasons! Fromm is about the only company I trust.

Wonder if I should give it a try or not?
Here is the fish/potato one. They have beef and turkey as well, which the formulas start with beef and beef meal and turkey and turkey meal, followed by the same ingredients from pea protein on.

Ingredients: 
Whitefish, Fish Meal, Pea Protein, Dried Peas, Tapioca, Whole Potato, Sunflower Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Whole Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Fish Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Choline Chloride, Manganese Proteinate, L-Carnitine, Copper Proteinate, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Folic Acid. 
Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein (min) 25.0%, Crude Fat (min) 14.0%, Crude Fiber (max) 4.0%, Moisture (max) 10.0%, Zinc (min) 200 mg/kg, Selenium (min ) 0.4 mg/kg, Vitamin E (min) 300 IU/kg, *Omega-6 (min) 2.5%,*Omega-3 (min) 0.4%, *Glucosamine (Naturally occurring) (min) 300 mg/kg, *Chondroitin Sulfate (Naturally occurring) (min) 100 mg/kg

*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO dog food nutrient profile. 

Caloric Content: 
3,500 kilocalories per kilogram (kcal/kg, calculated) of Metabolizable Energy (ME) on an as fed basis.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I personally wouldn't. Aside from being made by diamond, they use generic fish meal which could be anything I suppose, also it's hard to tell how much protein comes from fish vs peas since it contains pea protein and dried peas. 

Have you looked into Hi Tek Naturals, it's reasonably priced and has better ingredients

Ingredients:
Salmon Meal, Sweet Potato, Herring Meal, Ocean Whitefish Meal, Potato, Peas, Fish Oil (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Canola Oil (Preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Ground Sage, Ground Basil, Tapioca, Egg, Flaxseed, Sea Salt, Tomato, Blueberry, Raspberry, Choline Chloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Bifido Bacterium Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Vitamin E Supplement, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Riboflavin (Source of Vitamin B2), Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B5), Citric Acid, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Oxide, Selenium Yeast, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid.

Hi-Tek Rations: Hi-Tek Naturals Grain Free Lamb Meal & Sweet Potato Formula Dog Food


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Whitefishmeal is almost always Pollock, from the same boats that catch and process fish for fishsticks. No reason to criticize the food over that. There is no way to tell from the label the ingredients are better in Hy Tek Rations. Sure, a species is named but that doesn't mean the grade is better.

I have a friend of a friend from Georgia that is associated with Hi-Tek and internally they feel Intimidator is their best food. It is also priced well below $1lb.

The Turkey GF from 4Health looks quite good. I like the poultry by-products and beet pulp. 28/15 is a good formula for most dogs as well.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Undos mom, I will look into Hi-Tek. I worry because I've tried the girls on totw and natures domain, both made by diamond and got the same results for poor Darby. Yeasty ears (red, crusty, goopy and angry!) and yeasty, red feet. Darby will stop midwalk and furiously chew her feet or scratch her face. 

I would definitely prefer to pay under 2 bucks a pound but overall it's a trade off because then I end up spending money on caring for ears and hot spots and such. I've been after Fromm to make a simpler grain free line, maybe they will come up with some thing that isn't so expensive, but it's working so well I may as well stick with it...


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Monsters dad the is no way I could feed the Intimidator formula, with the wheat and brewers yeast, 2 out of the 3 girls would be a giant yeasty hotspot.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Monsters dad the is no way I could feed the Intimidator formula, with the wheat and brewers yeast, 2 out of the 3 girls would be a giant yeasty hotspot.


Well you have a special case. The vast majority of dogs have no trouble with wheat or brewer's yeast. You should try the 4Health food and not worry about "whitefishmeal". I can pretty much guaranty it is pollock with some cod mixed in coming from a boat fishing for human food. Those boats process and freeze minutes after the fish is caught.

I wasn't actually recommending Intimidator for you I was just saying the company's less expensive food is considered by some to be its best.

Did you try Pro Plan Select Sensitive Skin & Stomach?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep. Yeast ball. I think I may keep her and the 4 lb chi on Fromm and try my PWD on something else (has to be either grain free or rice, other grain does not agree with her tummy). Poor Darby, she's what you call speshul. Lol


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Both of my dogs are allergic to brewers yeast


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

One of my dog's gets bright red itchy ears from any food or supplement product with Brewer's yeast.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

The ingredients certainly do not impress. If you want to feed a fish kibble, then I would recommend orijen 6 fish.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

I was super stoked to see their grain free line! But then I noticed, I think it was the beef variety, that it had friggin' "meat by-product meal" in it!! I don't know if this is true, so excuse my ignorance, but I have read in a couple of books that kinda means anything. Melted down road kill, euthanized shelter animals, etc. etc. So I would be careful about which formula you use. I think 4Health isn't a bad food for the price.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

murbanski said:


> I was super stoked to see their grain free line! But then I noticed, I think it was the beef variety, that it had friggin' "meat by-product meal" in it!! I don't know if this is true, so excuse my ignorance, but I have read in a couple of books that kinda means anything. Melted down road kill, euthanized shelter animals, etc. etc. So I would be careful about which formula you use. I think 4Health isn't a bad food for the price.


No, its the Turkey formula it has poultry by product meal, which is a very good ingredient. It is skin, organs, intestines, some meat, feet, etc. Excellent low ash protein. 

What you read is wrong by the way.


----------

